#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  對你來說，獸人是你心中的分身，還是你中的怪物？

## 思樂炎

-

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

…………很難說耶……算是心中的另一個自己吧……但是又很像是另一個人似的

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

對敝人來說，既不是分身，也不是怪物，而是一個不存在的東西。

----------


## 银狼之吻

怪物也好分身也罷……總之都是我……樓主的夢其實說明不了什麽……

----------


## BGs

在化身與怪獸兩個選項間
我將自己思索的獸人視為分身　同時我知道把獸人當成怪物是怎樣的想法

與自殘相關　赫曼與荒原狼在奇幻劇場的鏡像
人人有怪癖　但我希望現實要避免多餘的傷害

我可以毅然否定；獸人在我熟習生活的當下只是由幻想所架構的空殼
但是我選擇相信，所以讓我在沉睡之前繼續望著何時砸開空殼的結果

要避免遭受誤導　就別走在道路徑上

獸人是我心中的分身

而且我也作過吞食/撕裂自身的夢

----------


## 狼王白牙

獸人對本狼來講是一種藝術作品或是信仰, 或是足以反抗人類的力量
我還挺喜歡動畫裡頭的獸人怪物或機械獸...

古埃及人的人面獅身, 鱷魚神, 中國的牛頭馬面, 原住民的一些動物藝術
對他們來講是力量的象徵或是神明
而對我來講則是欣賞這些造形藝術, 對於強壯的獸人甚至是健身的標的

我的頭像則很少使用獸人, 比較常使用四隻腳的狼
因為動物是真實而存在的生命, 獸人目前對我則是藝術作品或某種象徵
所以本狼的獸迷分類上正確來說是偏向 "動物迷" 甚於 "獸人"

我做夢從沒夢過變成獸人, 但倒是夢過自己是其他動物
例如狼、老虎、鯊魚.... (或也許夢過是獸人但印象並不十分深刻)

當然我也喜歡觀賞獸人作品, 只是更關心動物生態或是動物權利議題
但更喜愛四隻腳的動物作品, 畢竟這是千萬年來真實的生命演化成果

假如問我真實的自己是什麼, 我會以 "某種動物" 取代 "某種獸人"的說法

----------


## 布雷克

我認為自己是獸人中的怪物呢^^

在怎麼說我就是認為我就是獸人呢...不然我怎麼會畫獸人呢^^

不過我畫的部份獸人也可以算是我的每個個性的延伸呢...

脫離不了自我..

----------


## 光狼

祂是我的守護神,【王雪狼】

也是我腦中的某部份......

總之,是另一個我

----------


## 狼漪

獸人對我來說是令一個自己
所以.....是身分

----------


## 朔玥冷情

應該是分身吧~我想....
是為了適應生活上的一些問題的另一個人格~
現在想想,我的內心好像有很多種人格~

----------


## 光狼

> 是為了適應生活上的一些問題的另一個人格~
> 現在想想,我的內心好像有很多種人格~



跟我一樣啊!

自覺上有多種人格,他們還會影響思考路線,

可以算是我的另一形態

----------


## 幼熊

對你來說 獸人是我心中的分身  也是想他們存在在世上的生物

----------


## 浪之狼

對我來說是分身 我時常幻想自己因生氣而獸化,然後把眼前惹惱我的人撕裂掉...

----------


## 蒼楓

浪狼指的應該是生物本能吧...

不過說到這話題...我總也覺得人類何必自抬身價/動物何需被定在低層,都是生命的擁有者為何卻無法平等

所以我本身是認為,我們是什麼都不要緊,重要的是平等跟不平等的問題

結論就是我認為獸人在我心底就是個平等的象徵,共享著生物跟生物之間的優劣勢,誰也不敢說自己最厲害之類的,當萬物平等時,又何需引來現在的一堆鬼問題呢(ex:全球熱化)

----------


## 暗翼

獸人...心中的分身.......厭惡破壞自然的人....

----------


## 亞多士

嗯...
不是分身也不是怪物...
而是一種憧憬...
對於自由生命及強健力量的渴望...
然而...我還是我，這是不變的真理

----------


## 可樂狼

畢竟還是心裡的分身嘎~

我倒不會想獸化.......那感覺起來很危險

還是做做夢最快樂 ^^

或許跟暗戀有異曲同工之妙(爆)

----------


## 狼 - 月

我覺得獸人是我心裡的另一種人格
俗稱"裡人格" (啥?
也可以是一個不真實的分身吧
不過有時候總是想變成獸人般充滿獸性 (殺人?

----------


## godauuy

說是怪物也對,說是分身也是對
有著獸人分身的自己對我來說是既是害怕
又是欣慰.
害怕是擔心自己的獸人分身會因憤怒而展現
欣慰是能夠有個另一個自己~

----------


## 歐里爾

怪物?! 不會這麼覺得耶.... 
應該是分身吧~
期望自己可以像獸人一樣堅強 (目前還是努力克服中...OTz...)
也是在獨自一人的時候可以想著他,就好像他真的在我身邊一樣~

----------


## lsfy

嗯…對俺來說，獸人是——

有時候是異世界裏的居民
有時候是分身
有時候是可愛的動物（啥）
有時候還是發表自我觀點的代言者

不過啊，說來也怪，無論是什麽種族，以“我”爲出發點創造的人物，最終都會被俺認定爲“另一個存在”，而不是“和我一樣的存在”…是因爲由始至終，“我”認爲“我”根本是無法用別的取代或代表麽？

總之俺到現在沒有一個固定的自我形象…/歎氣

----------


## wcl_z

始終還是覺得像怪物,不過也始終認爲是分身

在我心裏,覺得只要有智慧的都算人.

----------


## cerberus

說個掃興一點的，獸人僅僅是我的網路身分而已，沒了

不具有任何特殊意義，不具有任何實質功能，僅僅是用在狼之樂園的網路身分，隨時可拋，豪不重要

心中有獸人，或者希望成為獸人什麼的，說穿了也還是在妄想的人類，終究無法成為幻想中的獸人

雖然我喜歡獸人造型，也喜歡動物，不過僅止於喜歡，我並不會把牠當作自己，也不會希望變成牠

----------


## 月極停車場

不是分身 也不是怪物

是我的好朋友=W=

----------


## 满月狼嗥

獸人對我來說是一些只存在我內心的幻像獸，
當然，我希望它存在這世上，
對你說變態的，不須太在意，因爲，各有各的愛好與性趣。
只要你喜歡就好。
在夢裏，我有時也會夢到獸人，我沒有害怕，也沒當它是怪物，
醒後，我還不斷回想那夢裏的過程，超喜歡的。
我不能當它們是怪物，因爲它們都是我最想擁有的東西。
所以，對我來說，獸人是我的分身，我內心中最重要的一部分。

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

其實......對我來說,人本來就是一種動物(只是有思想化罷了),而我就是那個"喜歡幻想的人"吧!(對我來說,我滿相信一些科幻小說的東西,例如龍阿.魔法啦等)

在這種思想體系中,"獸人"就變成我看待這世界萬物的另一個我吧(我承認我會自言自語的很過頭XD)

不論怎麼說,這些"目前"在這世界上不可能存在的事物在我心中佔有一席之地

----------


## 嵐隱

對我來說是一種幻想吧~=w=

主要是喜歡動物，衍生出的幻想~

----------


## 小步

白狼(小步)對我來說

就像心中的一位好朋友XD，畫她的時候很開心 :Smile:

----------


## xu430030

這個嘛。。怎麽說呢。。。
就是那種又是敵人又是朋友的關係吧。。。

----------


## 囧小狐

都不是....他是我最好的馬吉之一

----------


## Michile

我是他，他是我，都算是我的本體，就這樣。

在我的想像中，我的個體存在著我自身，花豹，
以及這之間調合之下的產物，獸人，就是我的形象，也是理想。
（基本上人畜無害？）

我認為別人可能在我身上看到貓科生物的影子，因為我認為我的形象就是如此。
某種程度上我並不在乎他人眼光。




不過倒是有過一次夢境，
夢見成為狼群中的一匹，但像貓一般悠閒地睡著午覺。
在夢境裡夢見自己在睡覺啊……（茶）

----------


## 鳴月‧靈兒

其實我覺得獸人在靈兒心中視自己的分身   像本人是個滿乖乖牌低...但總覺得想把自己的心理表達出來時  有點恐怖＝ 口 ＝"  心中有個映照也不錯啦...能夠跟自己心裡的那一位交個朋友也很好ㄚ^  ^~!

----------


## 鵺影

不是分身也不是怪物，而是一種期望...  :onion_57:  

期望自己擁有獸人的某些特質，
某方面來說也印證了對自己的不滿。
有時候也幻想過自己成為真正的獸人...(茶)

----------


## 吳狼

我覺得是分身，
我曾夢到自己變成了狼人，
我覺得
在我的淺意識裡，其實我就是狼人了...

----------


## 獄狼

嗯~算是分身吧，不過小狼覺得自己是喜愛 動物>獸人，總覺得那個分身又好像自己的好朋友似的存在著(爆 ，但是小狼有一個想法，雖然自己在現實生活中身為人類，但自己本身卻痛恨人，相信應該有不少獸有的有這個想法，希望下輩子不要成為人類  :wuf_e_frown:

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

獸人並不是我的分身，我自已跟本就是獸人，別人看到我，就覺得我是獸人。獸人就是我的神，當然我自已也是神！(被踢飛) 我是獸人中的怪物！

----------


## 阿難

是怪物吧...
真的要說的話,
牠是我,我是牠
我倆原是一體...
如果本身已是別人眼中的怪物
那變成真實的怪物也沒有分別

----------


## 閻武狼

> 對我來說是分身 我時常幻想自己因生氣而獸化,然後把眼前惹惱我的人撕裂掉...


而對我來說是本性吧!我也常幻想自己是妖狼，*想像自己用爪子撕裂生物的那一刻*
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------* 
*「真是爽啊!!!」* :Twisted Evil: [/b][/quote]

----------


## 獠牙

對在下來說,
獸魂不是心中的分身,
而是在下所追求的自我和精神,
在追求的同時,這個目標也給予了我力量和希望,
獸魂也是在我鬥爭和追求自由的過程中,指引我的力量


至於說到醜陋的一面,
我承認我的心裡那醜陋的一面還是會有蠢蠢欲動的時候,
每當我從那內心蠢蠢欲動的醜陋回神過來時,
我都發現那時候我心中的獸人不知道跑到哪去了?
而是人類的那一面......

----------


## 銀色教父龍邵山

本文已由作者自刪

----------


## 乘龍

獸人....?

我本來就是野獸，只是不知道為什麼，

被困在這個孱弱的人形之中......

所以，如果有辦法從人形分離出來的話，

我大概會先殺了這個人形吧。

----------


## dust999

對於我自己而言,獸人在我的心中不是分身,也不是怪物

我覺得它是我的一種信仰或者說是精神支柱
同時也是我心中的另一種人格,充滿野性的人格

不過我到現在還真的沒有夢見過自己變成獸人或者動物,也很難想象出那種感覺是如何,或許過不了多久就會夢到了

而在我身邊的人看來,獸人應該是怪物了

----------


## Owla

人本來就是動物......保有一點野性 倒也不失正常
但是過於發達的大腦 卻嚴重的影響了 野性的本能......
我們成了慾望的奴隸 失陷於名為社會文明的牢籠之中 無法自拔
誰一開始不是野獸? 沒有...沒有人一出生就擁有人的自覺......
這種自覺 都是後天養成的...在群體中 沒有人能逃的過
或許......那隻野獸也被困在心中的某個深處 嗥叫著
嗥叫著"自由"...擺脫文明重回自然的自由......
我似乎常常聽的到牠的聲音 低嗚得哭訴著.......世界對牠的不公
我想打開那個牢籠 於是我開始尋找 
"到底在哪裡?"我思索著
尋尋覓覓……毫無斬獲……
我曾想著放棄…但是夜裡的低嗥使我無法入睡……
我起身，打開電腦。
我不知道這個用意何在?
我只是照做。
照做？
......

後來因緣際會下我在狼之樂園找到了牠ㄧOwla
牠看起來很快樂...很快樂......
我甚至無法想像牠之前哭訴的模樣
陪伴牠吧......因為...

我們是朋友


抱歉說了這麼多...卻似乎與主題無關...
總覺得看完這篇後心中有種想要創作的慾望...
於是...我試著寫起當初進入狼之樂園的故事...
我不想寫太長...因為這不是創作版...而且我也沒有太多時間可以寫
雖然短短的 卻是我當初真正的心情...

P.S. 我的答案是...牠是我的朋友......

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

對小獸來說

小獸是狼 被囚禁在這身體裡

我就是牠 牠就是我

日子久了自然也漸漸結合

不過個性似乎有點不一樣

所以小獸的個性有點多變

如果可以 小獸也希望能夠解放

對於人類...

也不見得都是可惡 可恨的

至少我認為我自己人類的一面不是...

----------


## 冽羽泫白

從某方面來說:獸人其實代表著本身的欲望！

獸會和人合體，其實是因為人類妄想變的更強，想要擁有獸的力量！

就我的看法:獸人可以是你的分身，也可以是你心中的另一個自己！

我想，你夢中的獸人，應該是代表著你的慾望吧！

以我自己來說，獸人可以是我的分身，也可以是另一個我自己！

別人說你這樣的想法是變態，我倒是不這麼認為！

你只是誠實的看見了自己的欲望，而不是一直去忽略！

很多人，總是壓抑著自己的欲望，甚至裝做不知道！

我覺得，你這樣誠實的承認自己的慾望很好！

因為，這樣你才可以控制！

----------


## 孤狼‧月牙

獸人是我的分身
我的期望
我的榮耀

心情不好時是我靈魂的歸屬
我的皈依

也是。。。。


心中怨念的象徵
＂腐＂化的泉源

----------


## VARARA

其實我感覺這個主題可以開頭票說ＸＤ
選項1->是分身
選項2->是怪物
選項3->是自己

我自己會選選項3[是自己],畢竟每個人都是獨特的....
確定自己內在是不是非人類的生物,我想每個人都有每個人的理由
就像我之前發過的文章,[別人看似荒唐但對自己卻是真實]....

我=VARARA
VARARA=我

存在於所謂現實的軀體或所謂夢境中的軀體...
何者實,何者虛?每人都有不同的定奪。

對我來說，這個形象不是分身也不是怪物，而是另一個空間的軀體。

VARARA

----------


## sanyo

他是我的另一個自己

如果我在生活中我可以是屬于“光”的話

那么他就是我自己的另一個“暗”的自己

之后在界中的我自己就是屬于無神狀態的我

我的自己和另一個自己，時間和出現的分量都是平均的

就是生活中出現的自己，和另一個心中出現的自己

出現在眾人面前的自己
和
很想做的夢，但是不能做的夢，心中的自己

估計我的身體里至少有4個自己（眾獸：Naruto?！)

還有一個就是我現在用來審視自己的自己

所以說，是分身

----------


## 娜雅

也算是我的分身

雖心中已有第二人格-(海林)

但獸人是我自己的分身投影

但對獸人的我而言-我也是牠的分身吧

----------


## 宇狼

黑歷史。

----------


## tigrisleo

怪物還稱不上呢，那麼是分身?
其實比較像是自己的另一部分
比現實中更加敢於表達自己發洩自己
雖然其實還是很含蓄了...很多時候還是不願意現身說話

以前是有過獸化去攻擊別人的傾向
想要把某些人咬死，然後不屑去吃他的肉
最近卻比較傾向於攻擊自己呢...

----------


## 銀雪嵐狼

sanyo 說



> 如果我在生活中我可以是屬于“光”的話 
> 
> 那么他就是我自己的另一個“暗”的自己


我覺得這句話不錯-ˇ-+

狼人算是自己的另外一個心精神分裂（？）

擁有這樣的構造 才能調節 有時暗 有時光
↑陰陽調和（？）

----------


## 卡庫爾

是怪物，但是是能萌的怪物，能萌的怪物還能叫怪物嗎？XD

對我來説，目前，獸人只是一種愛好而已。

----------


## 許狼中將

我自己的代表！另一個世界的我吧！
我是這樣覺得。
不過我還是比較喜歡活生生的動物！畢竟那才是真正的生命！

----------


## 克萊西恩

我也覺得是另一個世界的我

感覺靈魂的顏色就是這樣...不適合當人類

----------


## Ghostalker

的確有點變態OTL

似乎我沒什麽怪癖，除了特別喜歡幫助別人以外...但如果這個算是怪癖...就...OTL

對我來說獸人不是分身也不是怪物，他就是我，我就是他，我沒有分裂，也不可能分裂，世界上只有一個Ghostalker，人類身體和獸人身體共用這個靈魂，而靈魂本身並不分裂。

沒有什麽適合當人類或者不適合當人類
我作爲一個完全無害的人類誕生，就說明人類可以這樣
我完全無害地獲得了獸人的身份，就說明人類也可以這樣

因此我覺得我適合做人類，也適合做獸人
只是我的想法比大多數其它人類超前而已
慢慢地他們也會領悟到，這樣做沒什麽大不了

----------


## 克克羅斯

> …………很難說耶……算是心中的另一個自己吧……但是又很像是另一個人似的




呵 心中的自己阿..........大概吧............(索恩:嘖嘖 你又感傷了 每次你遇到這種事情就會感傷)

----------


## 幻月朧

基本上獸人是屬於我心中的分身

富有想像力、樂觀、開朗

任何正向的情緒都屬之

不過生氣時卻是心中的怪物

嗜血、暴力、沉默、憂鬱

任何負向的情緒都屬之

最重要的是喜歡成為獸人的自己

----------


## 月下小冰狼

當然是分身
怎麽可能是怪物呢？

----------


## 幻影紅虎

可能是我自己吧~
我是一隻小老虎
紅毛老虎
或者我想我另外一個身份是數碼寶貝
可能是我的數碼寶貝夥伴
我門兩個和為而一
我們兩個並肩作戰
網路進化~
紅虎獸進化(合體進化)
武器就是雙節棍+大地之劍~

----------


## 蒼心

我認為,獸人就是我!!

但是是深沉的自我!!!

只有再遇到獸友時才會出來的人格!!XD(說的好像精神分裂XD)

----------


## ichbinm77

想到了變身怪醫這本小說

既是自己的壓抑面

也是怪物

----------


## Silver．Tain

在這世界...存在著不同的次元時空

每個時空...都有著和自己很像的一個分身

若真是如此...

我想知道是否有存在著獸人的時空...(偏題了啦...

在我心中...不論是怪物還是分身...都是我的一部分

並不會因此感到害怕或迷惘...自己就是自己...獨一無二

人還是獸人...都是一樣...有自我意識的心...

你認為心是好還是壞呢?...

----------


## 可拉

狼人在我心中應該屬於我的黑暗面

放出壓力(想像一些分解的畫面 像大大說的)

代表我一部份的個性(無拘無束,感覺一跳起來就可以離開地面 現實)

獲是一些黑暗暴利的想法都由狼人的分身來承擔

----------


## 雪之龍

我會覺得是怪物耶...
但我自己卻又想要成為那個怪物...
我從小到他從未夢過有關任何獸人的夢...
只有夢過殭屍...幽靈的夢而已...
真想要夢一次獸人看看...

----------


## lan

獸人當然是我心中的分身..]

我無時無刻都想要變成獸人

呢!!~因為這樣可以自由自在

的在屋頂上跳來跳去..而且還

可以保護自己..移動速度也很

快勒!!~

----------


## 羽翔

對本狼來說，既不是心中的分身也不是心中的怪物~
而是由獸圈的大家所創造出的"動物"(???

----------


## 路過的狗

算是狗狗內心的另一面吧

我是我

獸人也是我

兩個都是我

只是....獸人平常都是被束縛住的

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

獸人對我來說是另一個自己

所以獸人對我來說不是分身也不是怪物

話說....




> 在夢中，我看見我自己被喜歡的狼獸人給分屍，注意喔，我是看見＂自己＂被分屍
> 但我感覺不到害怕，我甚至很興奮－ －＂因為我自己也想過這種事情...
> 把別人的身體給...分屍？撕裂？反正就是像是拿刀子慢慢在另一個身體上慢磨刀之類的吧.....


我也想做做看這種夢耶
感覺好好喔

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

恩...

好深奧的問題....(炸)

一言以敝之

獸人算是我的雙重人格中的裡人格吧

或者是

自己心靈中的一部分

保護那塊自己的幻想

----------


## Suntusk

獸人就是我

我就是獸人


不是我的分身也不是我體內的怪物

----------


## 銀狼洛斯

對我來說 獸人是分身 也是好友 不關何時何地都跟我在一起
因為他是我的一個靈魂

----------


## fwiflof

獸人就是我啊
以多種型態存在，所以獸也是我、獸人也是我、人也是我
只是擁有不同的面貌罷了

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

對我來說 龍是我(欸這篇講獸人耶

我是不知道做了啥事情被詛咒 被困在人類身體裡的龍...

也可能不是被詛咒 而是被人類或魂使改變...(比較接近這個吧？

要變回原來龍的樣子 是我的理想

龍沒有社會性 所以我也想拔除我的社會性

龍有智慧 所以我努力充實知識

龍有力量 所以我學習武術

但是一方面我卻無法自拔地離不開人類...簡單的說就是一種矛盾

被人類傷害 甚至差點死去 但是卻離不開人類 對人類感到喜愛

想要憎恨人類 想要毀滅人類 也沒辦法做到

我會不會...變成第二個克拉德美索？

我覺得我有一天會死在這些人類的手上 雖然我很不想(炸


來說說獸人吧

獸人對我來說 就是一種萌到不能再萌的東西啊(心

(詳見簽名擋

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

算是另一種精神寄託吧,也可以說是分身,不過如果少了它
那活在這世上,不就很無趣了嗎？

活著總是要有某種東西值得你去相信

----------


## 幻貓

偏向心中的分身

最初加入獸界時將之定為成心中狂野的自己
小說或漫畫只要有獸人化身就會出現部份暴力及一點血腥

但久了便覺得沒什麼，想法愈來愈平和寧靜
這隻獸人，與我的心緊密結合
雖然他不會真的跳出來改變我的人類樣貌，但是他可以影響我的想法、我的價值觀

心裡住的那隻貓，告訴我處事要委婉、身段要柔軟
偶而裝一下呆，必要時，雙眼一眨，才露出認真的那一面
一切，都是為了求生，在現實中生存下去

目前體現的貓之道

----------


## 嵐霖

算是另一個自己吧
要他成為怪物應該不太可能
就算被世人排斥我也沒差XD
只希望能變理想OAO

----------


## 影帝裂犽

對我來說，獸人是你心中的分身
，還是你中的怪物？ 
我想了許久
,如果真要說的話
,它是我心中邪惡
,憤怒
,悲傷
,殺戮
,及哀痛的綜合體
,我不常遇見它
,但它真的要來我也擋不住
,從小到大
,我生氣時都會哭泣
,但我不是悲傷或懼怕
,而是想殺人
,想起對血的渴望

----------


## 希諾道

獸人在我心目中應該是分身吧, 代表我最善良的一面以及自身最後的攻擊力
(我喜歡稱這份力量為 最後希望)

如非必要需要使用力量的話, 基本上還是當一只溫馴的獸人好了(最好懂得治療技能...)
另外...我討厭傷口及流血...

反而人類身份卻是我放著付面情緒的軀殼, 或許是因為看過太多人類傷害動物的事吧.....我不否認有點反人類情緒..
但細心想, 公平一點, 的確也有著會愛護動物的人類存在...

----------


## 瘋喵

獸人在我心目中  算是個虛擬的幻想
不過由於個性相似  所以也可以算是分身
其實我很不喜歡獸人老是被當成怪物
(在我心裡中獸人從來不是怪物  只是比較稀有)
不過我心目中的獸人有各式各樣不同種族的
所以我的分身............好多!!!

不過我很喜歡搞怪的感覺  所以很理所當然的  心目中的獸人個性都很好笑
而且很少發與人類生衝突  是很溫馴的

(不喜歡獸人很兇狠  比較喜歡好玩又戰鬥能力超強的   )

----------


## els320

雖然感覺上是理想(妄想)中的自己 
硬要說的話是分身...吧?

想成為能夠幫助到別人的自己呢
看到別人幸福就是我的幸福.

----------


## 自然農子

是分身，也是怪物，更可以說是一面鏡子。

其實從幽靈的簽名檔中就能找到答案了。

----------


## 痕‧風狼

分身阿  怪物阿  怎麼說呢~~
獸人麻~~~或許  算是我的分身吧
睡覺時常常都在幻想獸化的自己
什麼奇怪的事情都幻想過~~~(包刮獸化的自己 把現在的自己給殺了
結論~
我覺得 獸人麻~~應該算是我的分身吧
說怪物感覺怪怪的   我並不會怕他  即使被他殺了

----------


## 亞德爾

應該說是理想中的自己? 也算是自己不敢表達的另一面!
另一個我也好!怪物也好!那終究是我自己 我是我 別人是別人 
但是在世上行走 有很多不被他人認同 所以只能靠自己的想像
來滿足自己 有時我也會幻想自的畫出來的人物
真的可以陪著自己~
過生活!

----------


## 大神狼兒

光明是黑暗；乾淨是骯髒；善良是邪惡...

對我大神狼兒來說是怪物的自己...
對我自己本身來說，大神狼兒是另外一個我，算分身...?
所以是皆有...？

----------


## 寒狼

分身
是同一個靈魂但不同身體的分身

----------


## 亞格雷特

嘛.....比較像是我的分身吧!(不過個性有些地方不太一樣)
當我在寫東西時的某個固定的獸人角色
幾乎可以說是我的分身(完全用自己的感覺寫)
怪物嘛....比較不是
說分身比較像吧!

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

當然是分身~
我曾經夢見自己被喜歡的狼獸人抱著呢!
那時超興奮的說~  :Very Happy:  
所以不可能是怪物吧!^  ^

----------


## 幻月狼仙

分身吧...
獸人算是一種逃避自己幻想
大家總會有不想面對的東西吧
牠也會是你想要成為的人
會覺得牠是非常有智慧的
想像牠能去幫你面對所有的事
並處理的很完美
牠就是完美的妳吧..........
 :狐狸心跳:

----------


## 炎狩

對我來說獸人是我心目中邪惡的自己..
每當有人欺負我.我哭泣.生氣時
牠就會在我心裡浮現.. 
牠會想殺人.為自己報復.最後是對血的渴望.......

----------


## 血腥之狼

我倒是不覺得它是我心中的什麼....

如果說的話,在夢裡遇到的...
是自己的意識和殘念...

在現實遇到的...
是怪物與神獸...

如果一個不認識獸人的人遇到獸人,一定會驚慌失措,或是拔腿就跑....

如果是一個獸人迷肯定會興奮到昏倒吧.... (昏倒後等著被吃)

----------


## 雪

另一個分身'
是一個被現實排斥的人格(有點可怕)'
從別人眼中可能是怪物?!

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

可以說是分身，也可以說是怪物. 有可能獸人就是係內心中真正的一面,但亦同時是可怕的一面,一旦爆發出來,情況一發不可收拾...

----------


## 阿翔

應該說，沒有什麼分身不分身，也不是什麼怪物，
其實我從來就不承認自己是「人類」，對我來說我就是獸/獸人，
什麼也好就算是細菌也好總之我絕對不是人類就對了。
我只知道忠於自己的感覺，想發怒就發怒，想瘋狂就瘋狂，
這些才是真正的「獸」的表現吧。

----------


## 猖狼 亞魂

是自己，也不是自己
是對自己的一種期許，也是嚮往
是對這世界厭惡的感覺，而不知不覺間衍生的另一個我
想為瘋狂而瘋狂，想為自由而猖狂
想朝夢想而去的自己
有些扭曲的人格......(不太會表達)

----------


## 风间猫

既不是分身。。。。又不是怪物。。。。。只是我虛構出來的東西而已。。。。（要形象說明的話就好比“我的孩子”）

----------


## 小藍龍

我想...是怪物吧...
我把心中不願顯露出的血腥、黑暗...等用獸人來表現
所以獸人算是我想隱藏的像怪物的自己吧

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼原先以為獸人是本狼的分身，後來(這一兩年)領悟到：獸/獸人其實就是本狼的本性、真我！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

而人類的那個性格只是為了應付日常社交所創造出來的虛幻，對本狼而言，人類的那個性格反而才是分身呢！！！

----------


## 幻影魔狼

一直也覺得獸人的小狼才是真正的我
人類的身體只是一個掩飾品

----------


## 狼の寂

獸人對於咱來說，並非所謂的分身或是心中的怪物

就之前的自己來講好了，當時尚未找到自己此生的生活重心，只是單純的將獸/獸人視為自己隱藏的另一個自我

但是現在咱已經不一樣了! 咱終於體悟到了原來根本就不是那麼一回事
咱本為獸，充滿了獸性的渴望
渴求自由，渴求恢復獸之肉身
人類的身軀只不過是咱為了要在這廣大的人海中求生存的表象罷了!
咱是寂狼，裡裡外外都是貨真價實的寂狼
這才是最真實的自我，而不是像表面上所看到的"人類之身軀"
儘管咱的外表是人類，但咱的內心卻是渴求自由的寂狼
牠不僅是咱內心的自我，內心的渴望
現在，牠就是咱      
而人類的那個咱充其量也只不過是虛假的表態罷了!
心中不存在著雙重自我意識

不管人類怎麼看咱，咱就是咱，咱是寂狼，這是永遠不會改變的

或許咱那虛假的表現也應該被吞噬掉吧...?

----------


## 白拓

獸就是自己心靈深處最真實的自我
最初他是他，我是我
覺醒獸化之後，他不是他，我也不是我了
兩者本為一體，何來分身怪物之說呢?

----------


## 萊洛克

我覺得獸人是我另一個分身，有時四周安靜情況下心中另一個分身顯現在我腦海裡呼喚著!!

----------


## 盎兹洛·冥一

冥一就是真实的我
现实世界无法用真实的自己去面对

----------


## 凔藍

對敝龍來說獸人既非分身亦非怪物
敝龍是用崇拜的眼光來看待獸人
所以與其說是"分身"不如應該說是"敝龍心目中的神"

但是要勉強說的話獸人也算是敝龍的分身:3

----------


## 極風

獸人對我來說與其說是分身還比較像是真正的我
是理想中的不需要隱藏與偽裝
最真實的我

----------


## 幻影魔狼

獸人的我應該才是真正的我呢
人類的身體都只是在掩飾一切
好讓我能以「人類」的身份融入這個世界

也許這樣說好了 人類的我才是我心中的怪物

----------


## 輝茫廢墟

因該算是我在另一個時空世界裡有所聯繫的一個種族
他們代表著大自然與天地共存著，個人特別酷愛

這是我現在僅有的想法

----------


## 光狼 狄特

換個角度想 又或許人的外殼 是不是才是心中的怪物呢?? 獸人的身分在我眼裡是很美好的存在 他代表另一個自己 自己又怎麼可能是怪物呢 所以獸人對我來說就是所謂的分身吧

----------


## 狗熊

``````````在還更早沒來到樂園之前,那時候的話自己幾乎認為獸人是怪物吧
也許是自己也有看過有獸人之電影的關係,所以才這樣想的吧 :wuf_e_frown: ;如今的話已幾乎不會這樣想了 :wuf_e_wink: 
獸人可以算是自己的分身,或是自己的搭擋/伙伴吧 :wuf_e_smile:  :wuf_e_wink: .

----------


## ウルフルン

我曾經夢到有個龍宮公主把precure smile內的3幹部之一的狼人

說我們能永遠在一起生活

那時我躺在他手臂旁,我還親了他一下...

不一會就睡醒了要回校上課=-=...

我是多麼希望每天都能夢到和狼人在一起啊...

----------

